# White spots on scaleless freshwater catfish, NOT ich.



## Tommasta (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

About two weeks ago, I noticed white growths on the snout of my sun catfish. They appear to be indented somewhat, but are completely localized in that one spot. Internet searches only provided Ich results, given the term "white spots".

I first tried to treat with an anti-fungal, specifically the API Liquid Fungus Cure. This did not help.

I spoke to someone at my LFS, and an parasite medication was recommended - AP's QuICK Cure.
Before I go medicating my whole tank again, I figured I would feel this forum out for input.


My water is within all acceptable parameters. It is an established aquarium with no new residents within the last 6-7 months. No deaths within the last 12 months. 

It is a 46 gallon, non-planted aquarium housing 3 small Sun Catfish, 2 Rope Fish, one Raphael Corydoras, and a Spotted Sailfin Plecostamus. I do 20% water changes every week. Filtration is done by a Fluval 303.


Photos of the spots are available here:
IMG_6349 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks! I look forward to any ideas anyone might have :-?


----------



## Russell (Jun 28, 2010)

My money is on columnaris. It is a bacteria that can resemble a fungus in appearance. Your description and the pictures are pretty close. It definately doesn't appear parasytic and if antifungal did nothing I'm inclined to beliieve it is bacterial like columnaris. Standard practice is to treat with a combination of gram-positive and gram-negative anitbiotic maracyn-one and maracyn-two seem to have the highest success rate based on my experiences and what I have heard from others.


----------



## Tommasta (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Russell! After reading up on columnaris, it seems like the likely culprit. Tomorrow will be a hopeful trip to the LFS


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

maracyn and maracyn pus sometimes cloud the water.water changes to keep the water clean is essential


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tommasta said:


> Thanks Russell! After reading up on columnaris, it seems like the likely culprit. Tomorrow will be a hopeful trip to the LFS


 
Many of the Sun catfish offered for sale are indeed quite small, maybe three or four inches.With proper care, they along with the Sailfin Pleco, can reach between 12 and eighteen inches much too large for 46 gallons. Have seen the sun Catfish and other species that require large swimming areas ,damage their snouts by running head long into the ends of the tank.(Too small) This can lead to damage, and if water qualtiy or lack thereof ,becomes an issue then bacteria or fungus can develop.(Maracyn Maracyn II)
Rope fish can also grow fairly large, and Raphael catfish can reach seven inches.
If the fish listed have been in the tank for six months to seven months, considering the size usually offered for sale,, I would expect them all to be around six inches or larger. As fish continue to grow,,they eat more and create more waste.
Excess waste will compromise water quality and were it me,,(and it ain't) I would be performing at least 50 percent water changes each week.
I pray it is not Columnaris for if so,, there is fairly good chance of loosing all of your fish.

These fish, in my opinion,, will do poorly with any detectable levels of ammonia or nitrites,and nitrAte levels should be kept as low as possible.(10 to 20 ppm)
And with possible exception of Rope fish,, (not sure) need oxygen rich water with moderate current. Think airstones, and possible powerhead(s).
They will need much larger tank sooner,rather than later.


----------



## Tommasta (Jul 20, 2009)

The tank does have an airstone, and a powerhead in addition to the filtration. The largest sun catfish is 7", with the rest between 4 and 6". I bought these fish with future plans after reading several forums and informational web pages regarding their growth, and so in approximately one year I will be upgrading to a larger tank - likely 90 gallons or more. I live in an apartment right now where the landlord limits fish tanks at 50 gallons. I am certainly aware of their growth and adult sizes, but thank you for the heads up.

I haven't yet seen them run headlong into the tank ends or other obstacles, so I'm hoping my new tank schedule can remain on schedule - for when I move into a house or larger apartment in one year. If not, then the fish will absolutely be donated to other fish keepers with more suitable tanks. I have done this in the past, and have no qualms about doing it in the future.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tommasta said:


> The tank does have an airstone, and a powerhead in addition to the filtration. The largest sun catfish is 7", with the rest between 4 and 6". I bought these fish with future plans after reading several forums and informational web pages regarding their growth, and so in approximately one year I will be upgrading to a larger tank - likely 90 gallons or more. I live in an apartment right now where the landlord limits fish tanks at 50 gallons. I am certainly aware of their growth and adult sizes, but thank you for the heads up.
> 
> I haven't yet seen them run headlong into the tank ends or other obstacles, so I'm hoping my new tank schedule can remain on schedule - for when I move into a house or larger apartment in one year. If not, then the fish will absolutely be donated to other fish keepers with more suitable tanks. I have done this in the past, and have no qualms about doing it in the future.


 
AHHH,Is good that you are keen to their needs. Larger water changes will surely benefit them.


----------



## Tommasta (Jul 20, 2009)

1077 said:


> AHHH,Is good that you are keen to their needs. Larger water changes will surely benefit them.


You recommend more than 20% weekly? How much more? I just worry about creating drastic changes in water quality... Perhaps 20% twice a week?

Thanks again for all of the helpful input!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tommasta said:


> You recommend more than 20% weekly? How much more? I just worry about creating drastic changes in water quality... Perhaps 20% twice a week?
> 
> Thanks again for all of the helpful input!


20 percent twice a week for a couple weeks if you like, and then 50 percent would be my aim. 
I would also clean the mechanical portion of filter (floss,pads,sponges) in old aquarium wateras frequently as evidence suggests.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tommasta said:


> The tank does have an airstone, and a powerhead in addition to the filtration. The largest sun catfish is 7", with the rest between 4 and 6". I bought these fish with future plans after reading several forums and informational web pages regarding their growth, and so in approximately one year I will be upgrading to a larger tank - likely 90 gallons or more. I live in an apartment right now where the landlord limits fish tanks at 50 gallons. I am certainly aware of their growth and adult sizes, but thank you for the heads up.
> 
> I haven't yet seen them run headlong into the tank ends or other obstacles, so I'm hoping my new tank schedule can remain on schedule - for when I move into a house or larger apartment in one year. If not, then the fish will absolutely be donated to other fish keepers with more suitable tanks. I have done this in the past, and have no qualms about doing it in the future.


 
In another year,, These fish will be over a foot long with the exception of the Raphael assuming they remain healthy.
Is why I suggested that a larger tank will be needed sooner rather than later.


----------

